# Meowing when downstairs?



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

If there's no-one downstairs, my cat, Pebbles will sit and meow constantly. At first I thought he was lonely or didn't know where we were so I called his name to let him know I was here and he just keeps meowing when he's on his own, even if I call his name. I'm not really worried by it I was just wondering why he does this. Is he lonely or does he want attention or something?


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I forgot to add he doesn't do this when he's left alone upstairs it's just when he's downstairs.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

one of my cats does this if he is upstairs and we are downstairs!! Or in his case it is more like a yowl! Got no real idea why it happens though


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

One of mine does this too, but it's when I'm downstairs and he's upstairs. Basically, what he wants is for me to go upstairs and give him some fuss away from the other two. 
I'm summoned to meet his every whim  Spoilt little boy!


----------

